# EGD with Bravo Placement



## erikau (Sep 24, 2009)

HELP. I'm having a very difficult time getting an EGD with bravo placement paid.
It's an EGD with biopsy. Do I bill the 43249 & 91035? - Or what?
Should the 91035 have a TC modifier..
Help!!!


----------



## TNavarre (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bravo pH testing*

We use 91035 for the Bravo pH testing. We use 91034 for pH testing 24 hr monitoring that we do. We do not use any modifiers, as the ALL is performed by our office.  The Dr. normally determines during an EGD that the patient needs pH testing & is scheduled at a later date. 

I may not understand your question about Bravo placement?

We provide pH testing, lactose intolerance, Upper, Lower Endoscopy, &... procedures in our office


----------

